# Nikon D7100 Review



## TheInformer (Feb 22, 2013)

I am really liking what the new Nikon D7100 Review has as far as features and upgrades are concerned. Definetly a step up from the D7000. As anyone planning on preordering it? Should I upgrade from my D7000?


Also, do you think it is worth the $1200 for the body? This is what I also paid for my D7000 a few years ago.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 22, 2013)

TheInformer said:


> I am really liking what the new Nikon D7100 Review has as far as features and upgrades are concerned. Definetly a step up from the D7000. As anyone planning on preordering it? Should I upgrade from my D7000?
> 
> 
> Also, do you think it is worth the $1200 for the body? This is what I also paid for my D7000 a few years ago.



As I said the D7100 looks like a good camera, better then my D7000 but not good enough for me to upgrade.
Should you upgrade it ?
You are the only one that can answer this question, I think 1200$ for this camera when it so new is a good price.
Why do you want to upgrade ?
Is it because you want the new kid on the block with all the new bells and whisles ?
Nothing wrong with it as long as you know why you are upgrading.
If the D7000 is limiting your pictures I would say go Full Frame and not the D7100


----------



## HRP777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I do have the D700 FX already but need something to do some video at corporate functions. I nearly purchased the D7000 and something told me NOT to do it...

So glad the D7100 comes along so I can use it also for other quick snaps when the action is there...

I might get a D3S during next year for more reliable action shots in conditions the D700 can't cope during low light and wetter conditions....


----------



## manny212 (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a D700 and a d7000, I find it a great system d7000 is a very capable camera and could not be happier with it. I imagine with the release of d7100 you can probably snatch up a d7000 pretty cheap. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djacobox372 (Feb 23, 2013)

HRP777 said:


> I do have the D700 FX already but need something to do some video at corporate functions. I nearly purchased the D7000 and something told me NOT to do it...
> 
> So glad the D7100 comes along so I can use it also for other quick snaps when the action is there...
> 
> I might get a D3S during next year for more reliable action shots in conditions the D700 can't cope during low light and wetter conditions....



If your just worried about video buy a 5100, its flip screen makes it a far better video camera than the d7000 and its light years beyond the d3s in video.


----------



## Patrice (Feb 23, 2013)

The link in the first post is not a review, it's a list of tech specs straight from nikon marketing.


----------



## sashbar (Feb 24, 2013)

At least it is a good upgrade path from my modest 5100.     Or maybe not ...


----------



## cgw (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazon's listing the D7100 body as available March 14 for US$ 1196.95. Actual reviews should start appearing soon.


----------



## Dikkie (Mar 14, 2013)

The only difference is the extra MP I guess...


----------



## Patrice (Mar 14, 2013)

Dikkie said:


> The only difference is the extra MP I guess...



A few other differences as well; better focus engine, faster processor, no AA filter...


----------



## gwhiz (Mar 14, 2013)

cgw said:


> Amazon's listing the D7100 body as available March 14 for US$ 1196.95. Actual reviews should start appearing soon.



FWIW, I just ordered it yesterday from Best Buy (body only) and they knocked $50 off for me to bring it down to $1146.95.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 14, 2013)

Did they have it in stock and ready to ship? From looking at Amazon, BH and Adorma, it seems that they have the Kit in stock, but not the Body Only. Nice that they gave you $50 off. There is an instant $100 discount off of the kit.


----------



## gwhiz (Mar 14, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that they were only discounting it with the kit lens as well so the $50 was a nice bonus.  They said it would be ready for in-store pick up sometime between the 15th and 20th.  I'll respond again here when I get the call that it's officially in stock there.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Mar 17, 2013)

gwhiz said:


> Yeah, I thought that they were only discounting it with the kit lens as well so the $50 was a nice bonus.  They said it would be ready for in-store pick up sometime between the 15th and 20th.  I'll respond again here when I get the call that it's officially in stock there.



I was able to do some searching on Friday for locations that had it in stock. I found one in California and purchased it immediately. I also paid for Next Day Saturday delivery  and received it before noon on Saturday. You are going to LOVE it!


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Mar 18, 2013)

Keep the 7000 and use the money for lenses.


----------

